# American Harvest Pellet Stove 6039



## barryd (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a wodd pellet stove a American Harvest 6039, and I cleaned it on a thursday , and started up ,it worked fine on level1, on friday morning it was on level 9 and the fire was filling the chamber. I couldn't get it to turn off, so I pulled the plug. I opened the door and the pot was full of pellets. I left alone for the day , I came home and I plugged it back in ,and it came up with ERR4.  What does that mean , and how do i fix it.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 9, 2012)

Err4" is for power failure--check your service panel and the stove wiring

Hope this helps...some.....


----------



## barryd (Dec 9, 2012)

I found that answer somewhere else, I am trying to find a more detail answer or how to get the stove up and running again. Or see if it needs a new control panel or what, thanks for the fast response. If it is wiring problem, that is out of my hands unless I can a detailed instructions to fix it.  I don't have $3000. to purchase another stove.


----------



## slvrblkk (Dec 9, 2012)

You might want to pm forum member "schoondog" he has the same stove as yours...I believe.....he might be able to point you in the right direction....


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2012)

A burn pot full of pellets is usually a sign of a dirty stove, or some sort of air flow problem. Was this a new or used stove? Last time it was taken apart and COMPLETELY cleaned? (no, just vacuuming out the firebox doesn't count)


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello

I fixed an American Harvest 6041 with the exact same problem last week. In this case the stove and venting was clean as a whistle!

The fix was to replace the weak exhaust blower with a brand new one. It work flawless after that!

So it is either:
1. Dirty Stove which includes venting and dirty exhaust blower. (Must pull out clean and lube)
2. Bad or clogged vacuum switch
3. Weak Exhaust blower. Replace with a new one!


----------



## barryd (Dec 10, 2012)

I called the USSZTOVE COMPANY ,AND THEY TOLD ME HOW to try to reset it and it did not, they told me how to get it to run the fans , and the board would not change . or start. She said it was control board problem. A 370.00 problem. IS there a site where  i can get a board for this stove any cheaper and still have the same quality and work with my stove. No refurbished stuff either.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 10, 2012)

Is your stove still under warranty?

If it is, USSC should provide the replacement part.

otherwise

You need to deal with a USSC parts supplier and one of them is IIRC  DON2222 who has posted in this thread.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello

If you are interested in a USCC control panel, I offer a discount to hearth.com members. Just PC (private conversation) with your email address.


----------



## schoondog (Dec 11, 2012)

How did the stove end up on HR9 ? I've never run the stove above  7 for any length of time. HR 9 is reserved for brief run time for quick heat up. Is this stove new to you or have you had it for awhile ?  Before you buy that new board clean and reposition all the fuses on the board.(4 or 5) These are glass fuses and the pinch holders get weak. Be sure your manual damper is out about an inch or so also.Try running on HR4 for awhile and see what happens. Also remember that shutting the stove down takes several minutes, more like a half hour. Let us know what happens. Don is very versed with the stove, you are in good hands. Good Luck!

Schoondog


----------

